

Ask HN: unpaid UX internships - Siah

Is it possible to find a non-paid UX internship for somebody with no background in HCI?<p>A friend of mine lives in the valley and has done some very basic UI work here and there. She is looking for a non-paid internship to refine her skills and gain more experience. I am wondering if it is even possible to find such internship positions?
======
corkill
Hi Siah, I'm sure it's definitely possible depending on her skill set and what
size companies she wants to get an intership with.

I think you would have a pretty hard time finding a small startup that would
turn down an offer for UX help from someone competent and quick to learn.

I'd suggest she posts some examples of her experience online, in this thread
and just approachs small startups with a phone call and offer.

------
dyeje
Definitely. I'd imagine it wouldn't very hard to find even a paid internship
if she puts the legwork in.

